# Black 'boxes' appearing.



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2018)

Yesterday and this evening, I've been getting black 'boxes' appearing, at random, on different areas of some pages. Some of these are square, and some long, rectangular boxes. They look like the format used for Ads, but are completely blank, except for one, which eventually changed to show an ad for a game.
Any ideas ?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2018)

It is very likely something there has to be updated. It seems that servers are updated firstly then users' computers. The ACP pannel doesn't report any problem with it. So IMHO that's the updating of the user's soft. But please let me know if it become getting more frequently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2018)

Ok, thanks my friend.


----------



## swampyankee (Apr 21, 2018)

One possibility is that the ads require Flash; some browsers will turn off Flash when they update. Flash and Java are notorious for being security holes.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2018)

Yes that's true. Recently I have seen the Java updates coming but because it was without the certificate the Java updater rejected the file.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2018)

Terry and Flash mentioned in the same thread, is never a good thing....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Should I leave?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes !


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 24, 2018)

Next time you see issue can you take a screenshot and post?
Take a screenshot in Windows XP
There are only two ways to take a screenshot in Windows XP. A tap of the Print Screen button will copy an image of your entire screen. This image must then be pasted (this can be done by pressing the Control and V keys at the same time) in a program like Paint, at which point you will also be able to save the image.
The other option is to capture a specific window. You can do this by pressing the Alt and Print Screen keys at the same time. You will, once again, have to open Paint, paste the image, and Save it.

On a majority of keyboards, the Print Screen key can be found in the upper-right corner. It will likely be labeled as either PrtScn or PrtSc.

Take a screenshot in Windows Vista and Windows 7
In addition to the two Print Screen methods detailed above, Windows Vista and Windows 7 users can also utilize the Snipping Tool. This feature is available on all versions of Windows, with the exception of Starter and Basic editions, and Windows XP.

To open the program, click the Start button, select All Programs, followed by Accessories, and select the Snipping tool from the list. The Snipping tool lets you take a screenshot of a specific area of the screen (similar to the OS X command with the Command, Shift, and number 4 keys). Open the program, click New, select the area of the screen you would like to capture, and then click Save.

Take a screenshot in Windows 10 and Windows 8
Users with a Windows 10 or Windows 8 machine have the added ability to take screenshots that automatically save to a special folder. Pressing both the Windows and Print Screen key at the same time will capture the entire screen. This image will automatically be saved to a Screenshot folder inside of the Pictures library.

The Print Screen methods from Windows XP and the Snipping tool can also be utilized in Windows 10 and Windows 8. You can search for the Snipping Tool on the Start screen in Windows 8 or in the search field next to the Start button in Windows 10.


Take a screenshot on a Mac
*1. Command-Shift-3*
It captures a screenshot of your entire screen.

*2. Command-Shift-4*
It turns the cursor into a crosshair, which you can drag to select a portion of your screen to capture. Release the mouse button or trackpad to take the shot.

*3. Command-Shift-4, then space bar, then click on a window*
Hitting the space bar turns the crosshair into a little camera icon, which you can move over any open window. Click on your desired window to take a screenshot of it. A screenshot captured by this method features a white border around the window with a bit of a drop shadow.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks David
It's only happened a couple of times since, and has happened on one other web-site too, but only twice.
If I see it again, I'll grab a screen shot and post here..


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2018)

Just happened again, at 10.45 hrs, UK time.


----------



## horseUSA (Apr 25, 2018)

This may be an issue with Google Chrome browser. Looking up this issue try the following:
Goto chrome://settings/?search=acceleration in address bar. Then if it is enabled try disabling and restarting Chrome.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## LuftWaffles1942 (Apr 25, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Just happened again, at 10.45 hrs, UK time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 490950


Its a common issue your browser is trying to load everything in different segments. Try pausing your add blocker or antivirus. Some antiviruses and add blockers block the JavaScript and other materials causing some parts of a website to be blank,black or just missing. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2018)

Did what you suggested david, and, so far, it seems to have worked - fingers crossed.
Many thanks for your help, and if it happens again, I'll let you know by posting here.


----------

